# My Favorite Purple Smokey Eye



## brightkiwi (Sep 11, 2009)

My favorite Purple Look.  So much fun, looks wicked on green-eyed ladies...or gents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 





Items Used

#217 
#222
#266
lowe-cornell 3/4" shader brush
Fix + 
Painterly Paint Pot
Urban Decay Primer Potion
Metal-X Cream Shadow in Plum Electric (LE)
Violet Trance e/s (LE)
Nocturnelle e/s
Ricepaper e/s
Mystery e/s
Violet Pigment
Bordeauxline Powerpoint Eye Pencil
Smoulder Eye Pencil

Studio Fix Fluid NC25
Benefit Hoola 

Honey-Love Lipstick





1.Prime eyes with painterly p/p and UDPP.





2.Spray Fix + on shader brush and rub...more like attack the Metal X.  Such a horrid formula but such a beautiful color. Any dark purple base will work.  I think the Bordeauxline pencil would work too. Apply on lid. Blend edge.





3. With 217 take Violet Trance and blend into crease.





4. Same brush, use Nocturnelle and blend into crease, focusing more color on outside and blend in.





5. Spray Fix + on other side of shader brush and foil Violet Pigment on top of Metal-X or your dark base on your lid.





6. Highlight and inner corner with Ricepaper.





7. Bordeauxline eye pencil on lower lash line.  Smuge with Violet trance and Nocturnelle.  Line water line with Smoulder.  Curl lashes.  Add mascara. Obviously, to make this look hotter add falsies.  But...I'm lazyyyy.





8. Fill eyebrows with 266 and Mystery eyeshadow.





Full Face...










And... a shot with a better camera.





Same look, different day.  I put on false lashes.




Hope you enjoyed. Thanks for watching


----------



## Lapis (Sep 11, 2009)

Great look!


----------



## moopoint (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, those peeps really pop!
This purple look is stunning.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 11, 2009)

great tut! love it!


----------



## brightkiwi (Sep 11, 2009)

thank you


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 11, 2009)

I love this tutorial!


----------



## lovelydisarray (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks for the tut! this is gorgeous!


----------



## andreaa (Sep 13, 2009)

you are gorgeous.thank you for tut


----------



## ecberger (Sep 13, 2009)

love this ! x


----------



## User38 (Sep 13, 2009)

great look!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Sep 14, 2009)

Very hot!


----------



## Forever Guru (Sep 23, 2009)

great tut!

you are extremely beautiful.


----------



## astarael7 (Sep 24, 2009)

love it!!


----------



## tinich7 (Sep 25, 2009)

You're beautiful, and so are the eyes. I just don't like the foundation. Its texture and colour seem not to suit your natural face colour.


----------



## brightkiwi (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank youuuuuuuuss. Yes I would agree my foundation is not quite right...been trying to find products that work with my skin type.  Still on the hunt


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## jolly005 (Nov 4, 2009)

love it


----------



## Tavia (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow...was really a great tutorial. I'm crazy about purple shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I've done one smoky eye look myself. This time I've tried blue and green eyeshadows from the Too Faced Smoky Eye Palette.(I don't like these shades but I said to give it a try). You can enter here and see all the details photos and the entire palette.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 6, 2009)

great tut!


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

I never really do purples but I really want to give this a try!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jun 5, 2010)

great look!


----------



## Avozilla (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

nice sultry look!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 22, 2010)

I love doing purple for a smokey eye too!  It's a great twist on the traditional black.  It looks great!


----------

